# Cutting into existing cast iron waste pipe.



## I Mester

I have a rigid snapper, its either that or the grinder with the diamond blade. the sawzall takes you all day. dont have the patience for that. and oh yea.. that taste of the splatter. ugg. and dont bite your fingernails!


----------



## Rich D.

A diamond blade works?


----------



## UALocal1Plumber

Rich D. said:


> A diamond blade works?


For the grinder? No way! Use a regular .045" wheel. 

Keith


----------



## essrmo

Gary H said:


> A sawsall with a metal cutting blade. Works but very very slow.


try it saturated with cutting oil.


----------



## Inner10

Rich D. said:


> A diamond blade works?


Probably but why pay 50 bucks for a diamond when a cheap zippy wheel blows through it like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Inner10

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> And I never use ferncos for any reason. I use Mission transition couplings from SV to NH. Or a husky coupling which I like because it has 4 bands on it.
> 
> Keith


What's wrong with ferncos I though the no-hub couplings were identical to mission?


----------



## I Mester

i've use the dewalt multi purpose diamond blades. work great. always figure it in the cost of the job.


----------



## I Mester

mission is a brand name of one of the companies that make no hub couplings as is fernco. they both make shielded couplings.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber

I Mester said:


> mission is a brand name of one of the companies that make no hub couplings as is fernco. they both make shielded couplings.


Yeah sorry... mission makes specialty couplings with like 40 options for specific sizes. So for normal couplings we go for Tyler, and anything odd I pick from mission.

Fernco makes unshielded couplings that are made of rubber only... so when i hear the word Fernco, I just assume someone means the illegal kind. All fernco products are illegal in NYC.

Keith


----------



## I Mester

actually fernco makes shielded couplings too. but nobody stocks them. its become the standard for the unshielded couplings. we dont use them in jersey either.


----------



## Inner10

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Yeah sorry... mission makes specialty couplings with like 40 options for specific sizes. So for normal couplings we go for Tyler, and anything odd I pick from mission.
> 
> Fernco makes unshielded couplings that are made of rubber only... so when i hear the word Fernco, I just assume someone means the illegal kind. All fernco products are illegal in NYC.
> 
> Keith


Ah gotcha I'm use to seeing the shielded ferncos.


----------



## Rich D.

I Mester said:


> the grinder with the diamond blade.



Thats the only reason why i said anything :laughing: i would never used a diamond blade. Though.im sure it works. Bit too much $$$


----------



## Rich D.

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Yeah sorry... mission makes specialty couplings with like 40 options for specific sizes. So for normal couplings we go for Tyler, and anything odd I pick from mission.
> 
> Fernco makes unshielded couplings that are made of rubber only... so when i hear the word Fernco, I just assume someone means the illegal kind. All fernco products are illegal in NYC.
> 
> Keith


Yup i think the same. Fernco all rubber mission has the metal sheild. :laughing: must be a tri state thing..


----------



## Inner10

Rich D. said:


> Yup i think the same. Fernco all rubber mission has the metal sheild. :laughing: must be a tri state thing..


The only job I can remember a plumber using unsheilded ferncos was a 9k square foot house that looked like a section of a circle arced around a tree. I believe the curvature was of a 450 foot radius circle.

For the plumber to run the pipe around the house a 22.5 degree elbow was far too sharp so he used rubber couplers to make the curvature.


----------



## idlplumb

For older CI, grinder with a metal cutting disc. The snap cutter has a good chance of splitting older CI depending on it's condition. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## jb4211

Anyone ever use a 4-1/2" grinder with a diamond blade?

I have to cut into the cast stack, between two floor joists, in a pretty tight spot

I heard these blades work great and no sparks.

Anyone have any input?

Jon


----------



## dkillianjr

jb4211 said:


> Anyone ever use a 4-1/2" grinder with a diamond blade?
> 
> I have to cut into the cast stack, between two floor joists, in a pretty tight spot
> 
> I heard these blades work great and no sparks.
> 
> Anyone have any input?
> 
> Jon


I don't think Ive ever tried a diamond blade. 

Ive been using the lenox sawzall blades for tight spots, they are supposedly diamond blades for the sawzall, so I guess a diamond grinder may work:laughing:. The blades cut like butter though and with no sparks


Dave


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

Why not just use a snap cutter?


----------



## jb4211

I searched the internet but can't find anything definitive, but there seems be a lot of talk about the same thing: diamond blade in a grinder for cutting cast.

The only diamond blade I'm aware of is usually for masonry.

But, I have seen plumbers use a concrete saw with a diamond blade to cut ductile iron before. The saw went through it extremely fast and easy.

I can't get in this spot with a chain type cutter: too tight. I have a Sawzal, but I'm not sure the handle will fit into the joist bay to allow me to make a clean, level cut. I have to put a coupling on and continue with PVC.


----------



## jb4211

I know these are a little dark. I am at the site trying to figure out how to cut this pipe tomorrow. I can paste some pictures tomorrow with better light.

There is a joist 5" away from this stack, and a wall above the floor on the other side.


----------

